# Ladino: meterse como piola



## airelibre

Hola a todos,

Quiero saber qué quiere decir esta frase, que viene de una canción en ladino:

Alevanta Jaco en bodas i en beris (ceremonia de circuncisión)
No t'amostres flako
Ke tienes mushteris (clientes)
Chalgiji de meana (músico de un bar turco)
Yo les kanto sin kedar (sin parar?? Por favor confirmen esto)
*Me meto komo piola*
Para les yevar la bolsa. 

También la frase última me confunde, pero si es necesario, abriré otro hilo.


----------



## anipo

Evidentemente no se trata del slang del cono sur.
Parece que piola en ladino se refiere a pulga.
Ver aquí, página 29.
Saludos.


----------



## airelibre

Ahlan anipo! 

Muchas gracias, me ayudaste mucho.


----------



## anipo

Un placer, airelibre, encontrarte también por aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## EddieZumac

He escuchado a argentinos decir "que algo está piola" para decir que está muy bien.


----------



## anipo

EddieZumac said:


> He escuchado a argentinos decir "que algo está piola" para decir que está muy bien.



"Piola" en este hilo no se refiere al uso argentino de la palabra.

Para ver ese uso se puede recurrir a los hilos siguientes :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2780166    y

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=431241

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Para les yevar la bolsa* (= para robarles la bolsa), la anteposición de _les _.es normal en el s. XV que es el marco de referencia de esta modalidad de castellano o español. La grafía yevar representa el yeísmo del judeoespañol que tiene una ortografía arcaizante y con influencias de la ortografía del maestro Korreas.


----------

